

Goodwill is The Hacker Way: Addressing Snark on Hacker News  - jdc
http://tvac.tumblr.com/post/19946710432/goodwill-is-the-hacker-way-addressing-snark-on-hacker

======
cultureulterior
The problem with hacker news isn't the comments, it's the submissions.

